# Sores



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

I should add: Neither of them seem painful to the touch, and he isn't worrying them at all.


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

If he isn't picking at them and doesn't mind you touching them - they don't sound like hot spots. If I were you I'd keep an eye on them for a few days and if they don't go away I'd take him to the vets. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Hot spots are nothing by licking places for dogs to exercise their tongues! If they have a hot spot they are going to be licking all the time and it will red and oozy. And it will go from pencil eraser size to baseball size in just a few hours.


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

I'd let them go for a few days and see how they look. I'd be careful on your part to not touch them too much, and if you do, wash your hands afterwards. It could be something like mange or ringworm and you stuff like that can be contagious (yuck!) 

If it's not bothering him it won't hurt to wait a few days and see if it gets better/worse/stays the same. If it doesnt improve, i'd have to agree with 3 Goldens and say you should pay a visit to the vet just to rule out any problems. I wouldn't sweat it, i doubt it's anything overly serious.

Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Interesting, thanks guys.

I noticed another one, on his back-right leg too, almost identical to the one on his front leg. I also caught him licking it once, but that's been all.

I'll keep an eye on it and report back


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Since it's been about a week, I should follow up on this --

His lower lip looks the same, so I'm not worried about that. It seems strange, but it isn't bothering him at all.

The other sores are healing like any normal wound -- they're in the last stages of scabbing over and so all you can see is a small spot that doesn't have hair on it.

I think we can call this resolved -- thanks again for the replies


----------

